

The Marvellous & Incomplete Compendium of Reddit Automatons - dflock
http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/19/the-marvellous-incomplete-compendium-of-reddit-automatons/

======
dflock
I got interested in bot activity and culture on Reddit recently, so I wrote a
little thing about them. This is an interesting and somewhat shadowy facet of
the otherwise very public community - and I thought it was interesting.

I've been trying to improve my writing lately and I would love some
constructive negative feedback.

